# did our first car jacking tonight



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been training for schH since my Rottie was 8wks old. A week ago where we train two GSDs got sick so I'm staying away until everybody is healthy. The helper thought maybe we'd start some civil work. Over the weekend we did our first home invasion and tonight was a car jacking.

At 16mo he's been biting well and biting hard. He was slightly confused at first and then had no issues with barking and biting. I was happy that his grip and nerve was secure enough that he was able to be dragged out of the truck for a fight. I outted him and then after some agitation for the sleeve, he backed the helper up into a nice bark and hold against the side of my truck. 

I fussed the dog and let him hold the sleeve for a bit. Then the helper agitated, stepped over the sleeve and gave my dog a good fight - lights kicks and punches and whacks with the stick. I outted him and the helper ran off with the sleeve behind some garbage cans. He came out from the darkness and threatened me so I sent the dog from about 100ft in the dark. I was proud of my boy who gave a nice hard hit in the dark. \\/

The home invasion story is for another time because that involved 9 neighbors who now think I'm the neighborhood woo woo and are now afraid of me and my three rottweilers. At least they didn't call the cops. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Anytime you introduce the dog to something so dramatic reward him by having the helper shed the sleeve [after you have the leash of course]especially the first couple of times.You do not want to create your own problem by rushing the training.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds interesting! :twisted:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike charatin said:


> Anytime you introduce the dog to something so dramatic reward him by having the helper shed the sleeve [after you have the leash of course]especially the first couple of times.You do not want to create your own problem by rushing the training.


I think there was one or two bite in the truck where he won the sleeve before he got yanked out. It was a really short session and the only thing we didn't that my dog has never done before was bite from inside the car. It was his first long bite in total darkness but long bites and working in dimmer light is nothing new. Fighting with the helper who is giving light kicks and punches is nothing new to him.

My intention with this dog was to go as far in schH as I can and then do PP if he can handle it. He's been introduced to a few things that many schH people don't do. And at 16mo we haven't done any defensive work yet.

We're mosty working on generalizing the word revire (however you spell it)


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like a very nice dog. What bloodlines is he from and do you have any pics?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Actually sounds very similar to what we did this weekend with one of my Malinois. Started sending him in the van, then pulled him out of the van, then sent him up on top the van  I love taking them new places and showing them new scenarios. Especially when someone else is willing to "donate" their vehicle LOL Not about to offer mine up for the potential scratches to the paint and tears to the interior.

You didn't happen to get any photos or video did you?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike charatin said:


> Sounds like a very nice dog. What bloodlines is he from and do you have any pics?


schwaiger-wappen and hause neubrand. I'll post some pics later this week. He's small and quick. at 16mo he's 80lbs


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Sounds like fun. Actually sounds very similar to what we did this weekend with one of my Malinois. Started sending him in the van, then pulled him out of the van, then sent him up on top the van  I love taking them new places and showing them new scenarios. Especially when someone else is willing to "donate" their vehicle LOL Not about to offer mine up for the potential scratches to the paint and tears to the interior.
> 
> You didn't happen to get any photos or video did you?


It was a blast and I'm lucky to have a dedicated dog truck in a 98 explorer. I don't care about scratch and better yet, I don't care what people think or say about the truck.

My one huge mistake with last night was wearing shorts. He scratched the shit out of my legs during the fight in the front seat. :-k


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> schwaiger-wappen and hause neubrand. I'll post some pics later this week. He's small and quick. at 16mo he's 80lbs


Training pics from this evening. Sorry I don't have anything better, it's hard to expect anything from an 11yr old.


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice looking dog. I have the same bloodlines in my female. She is a natural tracker do you see the same in your guy? She is also 16 months you didnt by chance get him from jenecks did you?


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe a dumb question, but isn't 16 months too young to be putting that much pressure on a dog that usually is a later maturing breed?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but isn't 16 months too young to be putting that much pressure on a dog that usually is a later maturing breed?


Not a dumb question at all. 

It's not pressure he hasn't already seen. I've been "beating" him with gift wrap tubes, empty bottles, pillow and light hand smacks since he was young. He's had a "lifetime" of playing rough with me. 

While I do tend to push his limits we let the dog dictate what he's ready for. So far everything has been positive and prey oriented. And we have yet to do any serious defense with him. We started with working him through a hand over his head and then a stick, yelling and...the usual progression of things.

We recently got his BH and he's nearly ready for his schH1 now and in fact IF I "had" to attempt a schH1 today there's no question that we'd get a passing score. Not what I would want but there's no doubt it would be passing.

He tracks sans food and he ok with the articles but not solid.

His OB is together including dumb bells but needs real work on the send out. Down under distraction is solid and proofed to 40 min with other dogs and people playing in front of him. 

He does all of the bites for the protection routine, he runs the blinds but his OB during protection is iffy. He'll fuss out of the blind and then platz for the escape. He takes the re-attack and stick hits without issue. Outting IS an issue but we're not working on that now. I can get him to out if I scream at him but I try to keep all commands, whisper quiet.

Overall, he's well balanced and has been a pleasure. There is a schH judge that has worked him a few times and mentioned he's seen very few rotties like mine... "maybe five" The other guys that I train with have been doing this for 15-20yrs and have titled many dogs to a national level. I more or less follow their lead when it comes to doing this stuff.

Could my dog get screwed up? Yes, but this is why we all work together and make sure everything is working out.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike charatin said:


> Very nice looking dog. I have the same bloodlines in my female. She is a natural tracker do you see the same in your guy? She is also 16 months you didnt by chance get him from jenecks did you?


He LOVES to track. We're already doing long and fairly complicated tracks with cross tracks and articles. We track on grass, dirt and even do short tracks on cement.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have video of my dog but this a video of a litter mate that is in our club at 14 mo (in the vid) and after 3-4 initial bite work sessions. My dog is faster, quicker, harder and much more serious than his brother but we've been working him since he was 8wks so he's a lot farther along. 

http://www.starkhund.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=15&id=20&Itemid=42


----------

